# تعريف ومسئوليات مشرف السلامه وأدارة المخاطر



## الدكتور عدنان (7 يناير 2008)

مشرف السلامه يجب ان تكون لديه الخبره الكافيه ليكون مشرفا ومراقبا للسلامه ليتمكن من اداء واجباته وملما بالعديد من الامور وايضا مطلعا لكل ما يستجد فى السلامه المهنيه وعارفا بالتشريعات المحليه والعالميه وان يكون حاصلا على دورات متقدمه فى الاشراف ومن ثم فى السلامه المهنيه وللاسف هناك خطا وهو ان يعتقد بان مشرف السلامه يجب ان يكون عاما اى يمكنه الاشراف على السلامه فى كل التخصصات وهذا خطا شائع حتى فى الشركات يجب ان يكون المشرف متخصصا فى العمل المناط به لللاشراف عليه اى لا يمكن ان يكون مشرفا على الورش الصناعيه وايضا على مصانع البترول والنفط لان هناك فرق بينهم ومخاطر كل منهما تختلف عن الاخرى ويجب ان يكون المشرف واعيا وقادرا على معرفة المخاطر ومصادرا وقادر على وضع تصورات وحلول 
الإشراف

تعريف الإشراف
إن اتفق على جمعه بين مجالات متعددة كالقيادة ، والإدارة ، و التوجيه ، والتدريب والعلاقات الإنسانية ، ولهذا تنوعت تعريفاته ومنها : 
- إن الإشراف هو جميع الجهود المنظمة التي يبذلها المسئولون لقيادة العاملين في حقل العمل في المنشأة او المؤسسة في مجال تحسين التعليم مهنيا .
- مهمة قيادية تمد الجسور بين الإدارة والعمال

هو جانب من الإدارة يركز على تحقيق التوقعات في مجا ل السلامة وتطبيقها والالتزام بها.
- فعل وتجريب يهدف إلى تحسين إجراءات السلامة .
- عملية تعاونية تشخيصية تحليلية علاجية مستمرة تتم من خلال التفاعل البناء بين المشرف والعمال والمشرفين عليهم .
بمعنى اخر على أنه عملية فنية منظمة تؤديها قيادات لديها خبرات في مجال السلامة وإجراءاتها متنوعة شاملة لمساعدة من هم في موقع العمل رغبة جعل بيئة العمل بيئة امنه و تمكينهم من النمو المهني والثقافي والسلوكي فى مجال السلامه وكل مامن شأنه حماية العامل والممتلكات 
التعريف الحديث للإشراف 
هو العملية التي يتم فيها تقويم وتطوير اجراءات وقوانيين السلامه وتشريعاتها فى المنشاه ومتابعة تنفيذ كل ما يتعلق بها لتحقيق الأهداف الموضوعه لها و يشمل الإشراف على جميع العمليات التي تجري في المنشاه سواء تدريبية كانت أم إدارية ومايتعلق بالسلامه المهنيه 

واجبات ومسئوليات المشرف
المشرف هو حلقة الوصل مابين الاداره وبين العمال ( السلامه المهنيه ) تقع على واجبات ومسئوليا كبيره ومهمه مرتبطه مباشره بحياة العمال وسلامة الممتلكات هو مراقب ومنفذ ومشرف على تطبيق اجراءات السلامه والابلاغ عن اى تقصير ومن واجباته:-
1. معرفة القوانيين والتشريعات المحليه الخاصه بالسلامه المهنيه
2. معرفة القوانيين الخاصه باشتراطات السلامه بأدارته ومنشاته
3. تطبيق توجيهات المسئولين عن الامن والسلامه
4. ألمامه والتزامه وتطبيقه لقوانيين وتشريعات السلامه
5. التبليغ عن اى قصور او خلل فى انظمة السلامه 
6. التأكد من توفير معدات وتجهيزات السلامه فى العمل
7. التأكد من توفير كافة التجهيزات الحمايه الشخصيه فى العمل
8. التأكد من تطبيق كافة القوانيين والتشريعات السلامه فى العمل من قبل العمال
9. التأكد من اتمام اجراء تقييم وتخمين وتحليل للمخاطر لكافة مقرات العمل
10. التأكد من اتمام اجراء تقييم وتخمين لكل الاجهزة والالات والمعدات
11. اجراء تفتيش دورى لاجراءات السلامه فى مقر العمل
12. اجراء تفتيش دورى على مخارج الطوارى ومعدات الحرائق
13. التاكد من تنفيذ سياسة السلامه الموضوعه من قبل المنشآه او المؤسسه
14. التأكد من تدريب العمال الجدد على اساسيات السلامه للاعمال المخصصه لهم
15. معرفة اشتراطات ووسائل السلامه فى مقر عمله وطرق استخدامها وانواع ووسائل السلامه المتوفره
16. دراسة شكاوى العمال بما يخص السلامه المهنيه وتقديمها للمسئولين 
17. معرفة نتائج التحقيق فى الحوادث ومعرفة الاسباب وتدوينها
18. كتابة ومتابعة سجلات السلامه 
19. عدم الاجتهاد فى تحديد اشتراطات السلامه

أدارة المخاطر 
Risk Management 

ادارة المخاطر هى فى الاساس اداة تخطيط لادارة المخاطر سواء بتقييم المخاطر ونتائج المخاطر وماهى المخاطر المتوقعه سواء من العمل او العامل وتقوم على اساس القيام بعمليه منسقه ومخطط لها بخطوات يتم من خلالها معرفة المخاطر وامكانية حدوثها وتنقسم الى عدد من الخطوات والمهام 

مسئوليات أدارة المخاطر 
Risks Management Responsibilities
1. القيام بعمل دراسة للحوادث والحرائق التي حدثت في المنشأة سابقا والاستفادة من الاجراءات التى اتخذت سابقا فى مجال المخاطر او الدراسات السابقه سواء فى المنشآت نفسها أو التي تعمل في نفس المجال . 
2. دراسة ومعرفة الاخطار المحتملة في المهنة او المنشأه بعمل تقييم شامل للاجراءات وتحليل على مختلف اجزاء المنشأة لكشف المخاطر وشدتها ومدى أثرها على العاملين والمواد و المعدات والمباني . 
3. كتابة التقارير حول الحوادث واصابات الاعمال وتطبيق القوانين المنظمه له
4. معالجة المخاطر ذات المستوى عالى والقابله للحدوث اولا ثم معاجلة الإخطار الاقل خطوره و حسب درجة خطورتها ومدى تأثيرها . 
5. القيام فى التفتيش الدوري على مختلف ارجاء المنشأة للكشف للمتابعة ومعرفة مستوى نتائج التوصيات السابقه ومدى ملائمتها . 
6. استمرارية الاهتمام وتطوير وارشاد العمال على التقيد بأجراءات السلامة .
7. الاحتفاظ بسجلات السلامه المتنوعه سواء عن الحوادث أوالحرائق او التدريب وساعات العمل الضائعة والخسائر المادية للاستعانة بها في الدراسات المتعلقة بالسلامة وتلافي اسبابها . ​ 
مهام أدارة المخاطر
Responsibilities Risks Management 


تهيئة مكان العمل ليكون بيئة عمل آمنه
تحسين الظروف الطبيعية من تهويه وأضاءه 
التفتيش الدورى لمقر العمل والعمال
عمل بحوث و احصائيات و دراسات للمخاطر والحوادث 
عمل برامج تدريبية للعمال والاداره 
أهداف أدارة المخاطر
Objectives Risks Management


حماية العاملين من مخاطر المهنه. 
وضع الاجراءات للسلامه لمنع المخاطر. 
تحليل مكان العمل لمعرفة مصادر الخطر 
تقييم اجراءات السلامه المعمول بها وتطويرها وتجديدها
تحليل مخاطر الوظيفيه ووضع اجراءات السلامه لها
تقسيم وتصنيف المناطق الخطره ووضع الاجراءات والارشادات لها فى مجال الامن والسلامه المهنيه والصحيه
خطوات أدارة المخاطر فى العمل 
Procedure at Work Risks Management


معرفة المخاطر فى بيئة العمل
تحديد الخطر
معرفة من هو فى نطاق الخطر
تقييم أجراءات الضبط والاحتياطات المتخذه
تدوين النتائج 
المراجعه الدوريه والتقييم 
تحليل المخاطر
Risks Analysis

هو تحليل لاشارات لمخاطر من المحتمل أن تحدث بنسبة احتمالية معقولة وهذا يستلزم تحديد الخطوات باستخدام
المنتظم للمعلومات المتوفره للخطر او مصادر الخطر وتحليلها بحيث يمكن معرفة مدى خطورتها وكيفية المواجهة
للتقليل من النتائج السلبيه او التقليل من الخسائر البشريه او الماديه بمعنى اخر هى استراتيجيه وقائيه من
المخاطر وكيفية التعامل مع الخطر والخروج باقل الاضرار

خطوات تحليل المخاطر
Procedure at Work Risks Analysis


تحديد مصادر المحتملة أو المتوقعة في العمل
توضيح من الأشخاص اللذين يمكن لهم التعرض لأي نوع من الخطر
عمل تقييم وتقدير للإجراءات والاحتياطات المتخذة والملائمة في مجال العمل المحدد
كتابة النتائج التي تم التوصل لها والاحتفاظ بها كمرجع
مراجعه وتقييم على فترات زمنيه محدده ومنظمه والمقارنة
الخطر 
Risk
هوأحتماليه لحدوث ضرر او اصابه للعامل سواء بسبب تصرف من العامل او بسببل أله او نتيجة بيئة العمل المحيطه به او نتيجة الاعمال التى يقوم بها وكذلك كل خطر ينشأ عن آلات وأدوات العمل من أجهزة وآلات وأدوات رفع وجر ووسائل لانتقال والتداول ونقل الحركة وكل خطر ينشأ عن أعمال التشييد والبناء والحفر ومخاطر الانهيار والسقوط . ويجب معرفة النقاط التاليه للتمكن من مواجهة الخطر

عدد الاشخاص اللذين يمكن ان يتاذوا من الخطر
شدة وقوة الاذى او الاصابه التى قد يعانى منها المصاب
درجة احتماليه حدوث الخطر
تحديد الخطر 
Risk Specification
عند تحديد الخطر يجب ان نقوم بتحليل الاتى
1. هل نستطيع ازاله مصادر الخطر نهائيا
2. واذا كان لا يمكن التخلص نهائيا من مصدر الخطر هل يمكن ان نسيطر على الخطر بحيث نستبعد الاصابه والاضرار المحتمله لذلك الخطر ​ 

الاحتياطات
Precautions
يجب التأكد من وجود الاحتياطات والاجراءات التى تم اخذها او الموجوده هل هى
1. تتوافق مع المتطلبات القانونيه والتشريعات و شروط الامن والسلامه
2. هل تلك الاحتياطات تلبى المعايير والمقاييس فى الصناعه
3. هل تمثل تطبيقا جيدا
4. هل تقلل من المخاطراذا ما تم تطبيقها​ 
تقييم المخاطر
Risks Assessment

تقييم المخاطر ومواجهتها يتعلق بكيفية مقارنة نتائج تحليل المخاطر مع معايير قبول المخاطر ومعايير القرارلذا فإن تقييم المخاطر يوجه الجهود والتقنيات ويحدد المجالات التي يوجد بها ضعف او خلل يمكن للمخاطر ان تحدث ويجب أن يكون تقييم المخاطر ومواجهتها جزءامن دورة متصلة لا تقتصر فقط فترة محدوده زمنيا او تشمل مؤسسه او حاله معينه بل يجب ان تكون متصله وموجهه لكل الاحتمالات .​ 
خطوات التقييم العامه 
General Assessment Procedure

1. التعرف على المخاطر ومصادرها
2. تقييم مواطن الضعف فى الاجراءات او خطوات العمل أمام تهديدات الخطر او مصادر يمكن ان تكون
للخطر
3. تقييم المخاطر الناشئة عن احتمال حدوث الخطر فى ضعف الاجراءات او فى خطوات العمل ونتائج حدوث
ذلك على العمل
4. تقييم الاجراءات المعمول بها حاليا ومدى فاعليتها
5. وضع التوصيات

خطوات التقييم للخطر والاصابه 
Danger and Injury Assessment Procedure
حتى يمكن تقييم الخطر والاصتبه من الخطر او وقع حادث من الخطر يجب علينا اولا معرفة الاتى 

1. درجة احتمال حدوث الخطر فى ظل الوضع القائم
2. عدد الافراد العاملين الذى من الممكن تعرضهم للخطر
3. شدة الاصابه التى قد يتعرض لها العاملين فى حدوث الخطر
4. كتابة التقييم 

خطوات السيطره ( أجراءات الضبط )
Control Procedures

يجب ان تتوفر هناك معايير واجراءات للضبط والمراقبه من خلالها يتم التحكم والسيطره على مصدر الخطر او التقليل من خطورته ونتائجه ومن خلال هذه الخطوات يتم تحييد الخطر بوضع هذه الاجراءات موضع التنفيذ 
اجراءات السيطرة) (Control وإتباع نظام هرم السيطرة بالترتيب التنازلى وذلك للتحكم والسيطرة على هذه المخاطر وذلك بالترتيب الأتى


الازاله Elimination أو الاستبعاد لمصدر الخطر كليا عن العمل وموقع العمل
الاحلال Substitution أوالاستبدال لمصادر الخطر بشى اكثر امانا
العزل Isolation بين العامل ومصدر الخطر
التحكم الهندسى Engineering Control بالسيطره على مصدر الخطر 
التحكم الادارى Administration Control بعمل الاشارات المتعلقه بالامن والسلامه والارشادات من علامات أشارات وتنبيهات
استخدام ادوات الوقايه الشخصيه ( PPE)
تقليل تعرض العامل لمصدر الخطر المحدد
الاشراف والمراقبه من خبراء فى العمليه او من قبل جهة مختصه 
التدريب ورفع مستوى العامل وزيادة خبراته 
موضوعانا القادم هو تحليل الوظيفه وتقسيم مناطق الخطر
د. عدنان 
علوم امن وسلامه مهنيه


----------



## م المصري (7 يناير 2008)

د عدنان .......أحييك استاذنا الفاضل 

و مزيدا من هذه المقالات الرائعه


----------



## sayed00 (7 يناير 2008)

دكتورنا
انت نورت المنتدى والله

سيد


----------



## magdy100 (8 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك د / عدنان
شرح مميز وأكثر من رائع واصل أستاذنا الفاضل


----------



## M.E (8 يناير 2008)

كلام واضح ومفيد.

لكن ماهي مهام مهندس السلامه .. لأنه كثير من الاحيان تكون مهام مهندس السلامه نفسها مهام مشرف السلامه.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير
شرح مفيد ومبسّط عالج الموضوع من كافة جوانبه
أرجو منك دوام المشاركة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 يناير 2008)

m.e قال:


> كلام واضح ومفيد.
> 
> لكن ماهي مهام مهندس السلامه .. لأنه كثير من الاحيان تكون مهام مهندس السلامه نفسها مهام مشرف السلامه.



مهام مهندس السلامة هي نفس مهام مشرف السلامة بالاضافة إلى:

- رسم مخططات تحليل الخطر في المنشاة وتقسيم مخاطر العمل
- دراسة المخاطر المستقبلية وتحليل المخاطر الكامنة والخفية
- تحمل العبء الأكبر في نظام تحليل المخاطر
- ...


----------



## ameer salah (10 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك د عدنان كفيت ووفيت 
أتمنى معرفة اسماء مراجع تقييم المخاطر 
وعندي طلب آخر اتمنى من الجميع مساعدتي في الحصول عليه وهو:
اريد معرفة جهات عالمية او مواقع على النت تقدم مواصفة للصحة والسلامة البيئية في مجال التعدين(standar(ولكم جزيل الشكر 
سواء كانت مجانا او برسوم


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (11 يناير 2008)

شرح رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (13 يناير 2008)

شكرا للجميع 
اما بخصوص مهندس السلامه 
فى راى هو اكثر تخصصا فى ادارة السلامه من المشرف 
المشرف فى السلامه هو من يتابع ويشرف على السلامه فى مواقع العمل اى العمل الميدانى اكثر
اما مهندس السلامه 
فهو يعتبر من اداريين السلامه وهو من المخططين للسلامه فى مجالات محدده فى مجال تخصصه 
وهو احد اساسيات ادارةانظمة الامنو السلامه المهنيه والتى يجب وجودها فى كل مؤسسه تتعدى افراد عمالها 50 عامل


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 يناير 2008)

فعلاً د. عدنان كلامك صحيح فمشرف السلامة في المنشآت الكبيرة يعتير هو المرجع الأعلى للسلامة في المنشأة ولديه من ضمن عناصره مهندسين سلامة


----------



## سليمان1 (6 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا العمل والمجهود الرائع 

هل من الممكن إمدادنا بأمثلة للتقارير وتحليل المخاطر السابق شرحه


----------



## ايمن عمارة (5 ديسمبر 2008)

رائع وجزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## مملكة المهندسين (6 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (17 يناير 2009)

thank you very much Dr ADNANE


----------



## احمد رجب مبروك (18 يناير 2009)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## HMZ8888 (3 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات الرائعة

سؤالي : لمن أراد دراسة او الحصول على ماجستير في هندسة السلامة فما الجامعات التي تمنح ذلك


----------



## لحنالوداع (4 فبراير 2009)

شرح ممتاز جدا الف شكررررررررررررر


----------



## المبـــدع (11 فبراير 2009)

*جـــزاك اللــه خيـــر الجـــزاء*​


----------



## walid qa (18 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## fraidi (18 مارس 2009)

جزيت خيرا دكتور عدنان


----------



## احمد رجب مبروك (20 مارس 2009)

سؤال ل د/عدنان
لقد اشرت و اوضحت عملية الrisk assesment 
و سميتها risk analysis
,واوضحت تعريف جديد لل risk assesment 
that we know that this 5 steps 
belong to risk assesment not to risk analysis 
please explain


----------



## الديب ن (12 مايو 2009)

*شكراًجزيلاً على هذا العرض الشامل لهذه الوظيفة المهمة
*


----------



## @ ايمن @ (14 مايو 2009)

شرح مفيد جداً

شكراً لك دكتور


----------



## حسن باشا (20 مايو 2009)

*اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع*​


----------



## haddad1212 (20 مايو 2009)

دكتور عدنان متكتبته رائع مشكور جدا وبارك اللة بيك


----------



## medhat56 (21 مايو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## خالد بن بندر (23 يونيو 2009)

جـــزاك الله الخير كله ووفق الله الجميع


----------



## حكيم لبنان (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررر جزيلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## hamdan alfayadh (11 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك د / عدنان
شرح مميز وأكثر من رائع واصل أستاذنا الفاضل ونحن معك اتمنى اكون عضو فعال معكم في كل ما يخص امن وسلامة المنشات الصحية .....عملي مدير إدارة السلامة والأمن في عدد من المستشفيات 
*


----------



## hamdan alfayadh (11 مايو 2010)

*معكم في كل ما يخص امن وسلامة المنشات الصحية .....عملي مدير إدارة السلامة والأمن في عدد من المستشفيات اقدم لكم كل ما تحتاجون عن المستشفيات من معايير إدارة المنشاة وسلامتها وخطط الطوارىء لخدمة المجتمع 
*


----------



## civilwalid (15 مايو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مصعب عابدين عباس (19 يونيو 2010)

اريد معرفة كيفية تطبيق 14001 وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## aaar (13 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ... وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## secren (20 أغسطس 2010)

*بلتوفيق*​


----------



## agharieb (12 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر و بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندس العيون (31 مايو 2011)

مشكور دكتور ...موضوع رائع ...بارك الله فيك


----------



## engbeba (26 يناير 2015)

ممكن مساعدة بخصوص هذا الموضوع انا مهندسه جديده في مجال السلامة بمعنى معلوماتى بالمجال من خلال كورس الاوشا وعوزه اشتغل في المجال دا وعوزه اعرف ايه هى الخطوات اللى اعملها عشان تساعدنى في المجال دا واقدر اكون مهندسة سلامة جيده جدا ولكم جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------

